# Comcast Sports SE on AMC6



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

Has anyone had any luck picking this up? If so, what freqency and signal rate?


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

Ray
It is only used for live sports events and the PIDs change all the time


----------



## MikeI (Jan 1, 2005)

Backhauls are usually on AMC 9 for this season. Last year on T4, before that bird went bellyup.


----------

